# Peterson Irish Flake



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a very heavy blend of pure tobacco that smokes cool. If you like your tobacco like you like your women (full-bodied), this tin is for you. No fruity flavorings here. I do recommend that you do not smoke this on an empty stomach though.

It comes in strips that resemble beef jerky; I use a tobacco grinder to prepare it for smoking.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Personally I prefer my women like I like my coffee: Cold and Bitter.
Thanks for the review. I'm thinking about getting my hands on a tin of this stuff.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Quick update. This tobacco gets better every time I smoke it. It does exemplify unadulterated tobacco flavor, but I detected a hint of sweetness with this bowl. 

This is turning out to be one of the best blends I've had in a long time; I think I like it more than University Flake.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the review. I've been meaning to try this, and between this review and one over a smokersforum I think it just moved to the top of my shopping list.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

olnumber7 said:


> Thanks for the review. I've been meaning to try this, and between this review and one over a smokersforum I think it just moved to the top of my shopping list.


Make sure you're sitting down, grab some spring water, and get ready! It'll whoop ya!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I prefer a fullbodied tobacco(and woman, fwiw) and just got some IF and UF. One is waiting on a forum pipe to come in the other will see some playing time during the Carolina/Kentucky game today. Didn't know which delectable delight to smoke first. Thanks for making the choice for me!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, it didn't whoop me. The flavor was ok, but then came the dry throat that bad tobacco gives me. Maybe Peterson just isn't right for me. That's two pitches, two strikes for Peterson.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I just smoked my second bowl of this today. Nonetheless I feel I must do a review of this plough horse of a flake.

They informed me (in their shop) that this was a relatively new baccy from Peterson's. So I guess that means about 2-3 yrs old. This surprises me because this is closer to my idea of what an Irish baccy should be than any of their other blends (most of which I've tried). 

I like Uni Flake when I'm in the mood for an old school strong flake, so I was hesitant to pick-up IF as it is described as even stronger. 

Well I am glad I did, these are dark, moist flakes that do actually light-up quite well considering. The smell from the tin is wonderful. Strong dark tobacco aroma with hints of floral perfume and that fruit gum, rich fruit cake aroma that you get from Erinmore.

It has a nice sweetness to it, and I get this Erinmore and floral flavor as I light her up too. The Erinmore taste is just noticed, so you shouldn't be put of by it if you don't like Erinmore. The floral perfume becomes stronger as you puff, but it really is delightful and organic in its smell, by no means over powering. About midway I get a distinct taste of Bubble-gum, yes Bubblegum, but again a nice taste and not overpowering. Halfway down you start to get the nico buzz, and I like it! The nicotine flavor kicks in as well, but the floral flavor is still detectable, burns dry to the bottom, dosen't go to sour, keeps flavors till the end, no gurgle and if you're still standing its a miracle.

I love it, after two bowls I can say I prefer this to Uni Flake. How and why peterson's produce so many aromatics and not more baccy's like this is beyond me! I would put this in the same bracket as Old Dublin, "it ain't how the english or scots might do it, but it will give any Rattray's or SG's a good run for its money".


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

A review from a newbie

Ok, so I was in a local shop today and wanted to try something new. To be honest, I chose this tobacco because St Patty's is in a couple of days .

I must say, I love the aromas of this tobacco when I opened the tin, and it looks great. I found that it rubbed out easily and is just fun to handle. I had no problems packing a bowl, it was almost like it wanted to be smoked.

I will say that I had some problems with keeping it lit, but will admit that it may just be a lack of experience at this point so I will not blame the tobacco. I found that it is a tobacco that requires patience because it had a tendency to burn hot. I actually kind of like that, because to me smoking a pipe should be about relaxation . The aromas of this tobacco are fantastic, and one of the things that I like most about it. It did kick me in the throat, but that may be the learning curve on the smoking speed of this tobacco.

I plan to smoke a few bowls over the weekend, and will certainly be trying this out with some good Guiness. I will post how I feel about it after some more experience.

So far though, I think that this will stay a part of my regular cellar.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

perogee said:


> A review from a newbie
> 
> Ok, so I was in a local shop today and wanted to try something new. To be honest, I chose this tobacco because St Patty's is in a couple of days .
> 
> ...


Alright, time to update .

I have gotten through another couple of bowls, the last with some Guiness :ss. I really like the room notes of this tobacco and the aromas really draw me to it. However, I have to admit that my pallete is not really developed enough to really appreciate this tobacco. I find it, at this time, to be somewhat monotoned. I think that I will cellar this while I gain experience. I really think that this will be right up my alley when I start to be able to really notice the differences.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I haven't tried this stuff yet. I'm a little hesitant since everything that I've read about this blend says that it will knock you down if you let it. I have had enough of the sweats and dry heaves from strong cigars. Not my cup of tea anymore!!


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

I purchased a tin of Peterson’s Irish Flake last week, so far I have had 2 bowls. Below is my summary.

Appearance: looks like Wrigley’s spearmint gum strip; dark brown color with short orange streaks/splotches

Aroma: quite pleasing odor, my sense of smell is not that good but i am guessing dried fruit with a slight whiskey smell

Taste: creamy, peppery with some sweetness not as full as I thought it would be

Nicotene: slightly on the high end of medium range, I did not get dizzy/nauseous but then again I am use to smoking strong cigars

Final Comments: burns cool, no bite, slight aftertaste, dry mouth later on in the day as a previous poster found. I did enjoy this blend but was hoping for a stronger nicotine kick and a fuller taste. I’ll let the remainder rest in storage to see if aging brings out a bolder profile.


----------

